# Autotrail Tech help, I dont think so!!!



## johnandlou118 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello , I wonder what the forums views are on Auto trails tech help 3 day turn around on queries?

Yes I have an old van a 1991 chieftain , But that aside you would think that these people would have the common decency to reply to the 3 occasions I have emailed them to ask questions such as paint codes gtw weights and the like.
I have yet to receive any form of reply from them and I am pretty dissapointed with this service, Some may think it unreasonable to retiain such information on a model as old as this , however a simpe answer stating this would have been common courtesy, Service like this has made me re-consider upgrading to a newer Auto Trail model in the future!.

John


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

On the few occasions I have used this service, the tech team at Autotrail have always responded in quick order - usually within 24hours.

Suggest you give them a call to chase.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought AutoTrail had been taken over by Swift? :? _(Am I correct?)_

Are you sure you are not sending emails to a recipient who no longer exists? It may still be "live" but unattended.

Dunno - just a thought! :?

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I thought AutoTrail had been taken over by Swift? :? _(Am I correct?)_
> 
> Are you sure you are not sending emails to a recipient who no longer exists? It may still be "live" but unattended.
> 
> ...


EH???? 8O 8O 8O WHAT???? 8O 8O 8O

Dave - you are joking arernt you????? Please dont tell me this is true???    
carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Surely you meant AUTOCRUISE??? 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondered if you were awake Carl!! :lol: 

Whoops - Dr Alzheimer strikes again. 8O 8O 

Sorry about that - ignore my previous drivel.   

Dave


----------



## johnandlou118 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Thanks for Help*

Hi thanks for the quick reply on this , Just to confirm I have replied via the online form on their updated forum.
But all to no avail still no answer .
I have posted an ad on this forum also looking for info but not one reply!
I think these old vans have been forgotten!! lol.
Never mind will take it to the paint suppliers to try and match using paint charts.
But still looking for any other infor old brochures etc if anyone has them out there?
Thanks
John


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

JESUS!!!!!! I am now!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

God you had me going there.........

If Swift buy many more manufacturers, they will get like the old CI conglomerate in the 1970's.....then if they go bust???? Bye Bye UK motorhome industry....

On the original point of the thread, the Autotrail website has a number:
Tel: +44(0) 01472 571000
give them a call in the morning and ask for Technical.


----------



## johnandlou118 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Wilco*

Yep thanks for that may try the direct approach ,sometimes that is the best option.
John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think Autotrail were taken over by the Trigano group a few years back?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> I think Autotrail were taken over by the Trigano group a few years back?


See . . . . I was nearly right! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------

